# MiKlo's first attempt on Iwagumi



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Besides keeping a Ducth planted tank I wanted to try Iwagumi.

tank: 65 liters. 65x35x40. water height is 33 cm's. Selfmade out of wood with a 4 mm front window.
Lighting: 4 x t8 18 watt (makes a total of 72 watt's on 65 liters ) 2x 4000K 2 x 6500K
Soil: black gravel 1-3 mm.

The tank is filled last friday. The plants are coming in saturday.
There is a bunch of Riccia and some Microsorum in it to make the start easier (I think) and to fill it up for a couple of days.

Saturday comes HC and a some Blyxa japonica's.

Here's a picture of it so far. What do you feel about the hardscape??
Pictures are made with my mobile phone. therefor the q is very low.
I also have a photo of the light cover I made myself


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike, 

Your scape looks very nice and so is the rock layout. Simple and clean. 

You have enough light, however, you could benefit more if you can add some reflectors to the light setup.

Excellent work.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think that's going to be a nice aquascape for blyxa, HC, and Microsorium. Please keep us updated.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the simple look of the rock layout. It works well. Once everything grows out its going to look even better


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

thnx for the reply's!
if I ever need more light in the futere I will place some reflectors. I now have 1,1 watt a liter. thats 4,4 a gallon.
though, I think it will work.
I'm also gonna fill up the gravel a bit. the left side is to low imo.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

raplaced some stones today and some moved out and others moved in.


























I also have the idea to make a street with sand. I mad a impression with ps. 
what do u think about about the sand??


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I like the large stone on the right hand side. It really draws the eye and may distract from an overall view. It's hard to say though without the plants in because they could soften it up.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

the large stone is placed in a strong position. according to the "golden rule" but maybe I will burry it deeper into the gravel.
though, with the blyxa's around it it will look much different I think.

but...what do u think about the sand in it?? yes or no


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

You're right it is placed in a spot that you would use for a focus point. I think the thing that pops out to me is how pointy/jagged it looks. To me the rest of the scape looks "soft" and then your focus is this "sharp" piece that for my tastes just doesn't go well. Don't let my opinion stop you from doing what you want though. 

I'm not sure I would do the sand solely because it could be hard to keep everything out of it and holding the line. I've never tried putting a "stream" in a scape before though so I don't know.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I burried the big stone a litlle bit deeper in the gravel and it looks better now. thnx for that comment!
I also have let it hang over a bit more.

about the sand...I'll wait for some more reply's


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

recieved my plantpakkage today 

full view









de hemiantus making bubbles


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

nobody


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

looks good to me. Why did you decide not to do the sand river?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe I do the sandriver later. the gravel and water was already in it and didn't want to take everything out of the tank to place the sand. maybe somewhere in the future.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I get a lot of critics on a other forum about my hardscape. the left side is good and the right side not.
what do you think about it??


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, it's subjective. 

Do YOU like it? If not, then it's time to play around with it. 
I think Iwagumi is cool, but I also am unable to notice much variation from one to another. I would personally get bored with an Iwagumi tank, but I realize it really appeals to some. Face it, there is only so much variation with a few rocks and one or two species of (the usual) plants. 

If I had to critique, I'd say the symmetry of having 3 rocks on each side is something I'd change. It seems too purposeful....artificial. But again, that's just me.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Graham.
On the aother forum they also sai it looks a bit artificial. I think they and you are right and that I need more stones on the right side of the tank


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

new pic


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

looks good to me. I like the changes you made to the right hand side hardscape. Are you worried at all about the plants in the back(I suck at plant names) over taking the hardscape?


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

nice scape. I really like the slope, it adds alot of depth to the tank


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

longbowaj said:


> looks good to me. I like the changes you made to the right hand side hardscape. Are you worried at all about the plants in the back(I suck at plant names) over taking the hardscape?


I hope the blyxa's dont do that
if they do I can pull the stones a bit out of the gravel. stones are much larger then it seems.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great...foreground filling in fast it looks like. Keep us updated. I like it!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

update time.

first picture is from the first day. 30-10-2008
picture in the middle is from the 10th day9-10-2008
last picture is from 3 weeks. 20-10-2008

I'm amazed how fast the hc fills in the foreground


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for keeping this updated. What fertilizers are you using? I really wish I could get my UG to grow a nice carpet like your HC.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm using DIY co2 1 b/s 24H, no3, po4, easycarbo and profito. total of 72 watt above 65 liter


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

some new photo's.

man with the eggs.








female

























shrimp.


















2 oto's









full view.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

No comments???


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

While I do not consider myself a seasoned expert, the Iwagumi tank by Aqua Forest that I have seen in person in San Francisco had very a steep slope from front to back. Their entry was #20 in world ranking. Go here and see http://adana.hk/hk/index.asp. Another example is #15 by Peter Kirwan
Your plants are beautiful BTW :clap2:! I am amazed how good the HC looks from the start. The ones I get always go through a "melt" phase for the first 2 weeks before starting to taking off.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks awesome...

I am amazed at how fast the HC grows.. need to get my hands on some..


----------

